Ask HN: What screen sharing software do you use and recommend? - pandasun
======
bt3
I've found that AnyDesk meets many of my personal and professional needs. It's
prime selling point is that it's super lightweight, unlike TeamViewer.

------
slipwalker
at work we ( are forced to ) use cisco webex. But i would _not_ recommend it,
too brittle, crashes a lot ( sometimes it´s the sound, sometimes it´s the
video, sometimes it´s something else... ).

------
akulbe
As always, it depends on what you are needing.

Do you only need console? Then SSH and tmux work great.

Do you need to take control over the other person's desktop? Transfer files?

In this case, there are lots of options. VNC, GoToAssist, TeamViewer,
LogMeIn... etc.

------
taf2
I like appear.in

------
trilby
Nomachine is a good one.

------
billconan
teamviewer

